# Rocky Mountain Retriever Club Summer Trial



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

When does the Open Start
and when will Ted give us an update


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Where did that "e" come from
and congratulations to all those who got entered into this trial


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Hard to give an update for a trial that doesn't start until tomorrow.

As for starting time for the Open, the premium is a good place to start - 8 am on Friday. Starting number for the DOW impaired is 34.

See you there, Dee


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah any news? Open? Callbacks?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Where did that "e" come from
> and congratulations to all those who got entered into this trial


What "e" - hehehhe


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Yeah any news? Open? Callbacks?


 
Everyone called back to the FIRST series of the Open.

Which begins TOMORROW at 8 am with Dog number 34


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Everyone called back to the FIRST series of the Open.
> 
> Which begins TOMORROW at 8 am with Dog number 34


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to all that made it back from the draw


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats indeed to FOM.

and Bullet too.

Gut


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

With the luck Porter has been having, I am happy he made it past the draw and to the first series!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Yippeee Rainey made it through the draw. That is an improvement!!


----------



## brown dog (May 22, 2008)

ill second the GO PORTER ,best of luck to all ,go brown dog


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Ok, now can we get any real updates from Open or Qual? It is actually running today, past the draw and entries. ;-)


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Only report I have is from the Qual that 11 made it to the 3rd series water blind. My little brat was one of them in her 1st Qual, so anything from here is great.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual won by #7 Chili Handler Shayne Rupert. Great job Team Two Step!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Mike, Shane and Bill! Outstanding!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Mike, Chili and Shane on the Qual win!!!!! 

Troy


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Mark @ oldschool
How did your dog do?

Open 1st
Triple left to right
1st bird through the sage, accross water, into cat tails
2nd long birde is a flyer (hay I found the e)
3rd short go bird
I left @ 3:30
20 dogs left to run


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Wooooo Hoooo!!!! Congrats to "Pick" and Angelo on his Qual 2nd! Congrats to Kenny Trott!!!!

We're proud of you Pick!

From your littermates Ruckus and Keeper!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats Angelo


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Mark @ oldschool
> How did your dog do?
> 
> "D" she went out on the water blind, but did Ok I think for her 1st Qual.
> ...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Angelo, yer dog done *good*. 

Go ahead, spend the week up there at cloud nine.

 :razz:


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Mark bummer
Angelo way to go
Shane congratulations to you and your crew


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Qualifying

1) Rupert: Chili
2) Trott: Pick
3) Warren: Red
4) Trott: Nike
RJ) Bowles: Sundance

JAMS
Larson: DJ
Stoner: Maverick


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Callbacks

41 dogs called back to land blind
Test dog at 7:45 am
Running dog at 8 am
We start with Dog # 7

2 scratches: 2, 29
11 dogs dropped: 6, 13, 14, 18, 22, 23, 25, 35, 36, 48, 51


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Ted


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Huge congrats to Mike Boley, Shane, and Chili on the Qual win! First Blue ribbon with many more to come!
Bobby


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Mike and Chili congratulations*


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

congratulations to

Mike, Shane, and Chill for their Firsti

And

Angelo, Kenny, and Pick for their Second


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks for the well wishes. Any news on the Open today?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur

17 dogs to water blind 
8am Sunday 

7, 8, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25, 29, 32, 34, 36, 38

Ted


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

30 called back to the Open water blind. They just now finished up for the day, but I don't know if they finished the blind.

17 called back to the Amateur water blind.
7, 8, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25, 29, 32, 34, 36, 38


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Derby

New Derby Judges
- Ken McCartney
- Lori Morgan

Derby starts at 9 am


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

16 Dogs back to water marks.
Will start water marks at 10 am

Dogs back: 1, 3, 4, 11, 12, 15, 20, 26, 32, 34, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46

Ted


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Derby
> 
> New Derby Judges
> - Ken McCartney
> ...


 



Very cool

Thanks Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Mike, Shane & the Chili dog!

Congrats to the Pickster, Kenny and angelo, too. So Angelo you going to run Pick now or what? Dog to the line.

FOM


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*CONGRATS!!! TO Shane, Mike & Chili... on your Qual 1st!!!*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Results

1. Howard: Prime
2. Shih: Mootsie
3. Smith: Al
4. Vaughn: Tommie
RJ. Clow: Manu


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

First, thanks everybody. Pick and Kenny did all the work. I was estatic when I heard my voicemail from Kenny.



FOM said:


> Congrats to the Pickster, Kenny and angelo, too. So Angelo you going to run Pick now or what? Dog to the line.
> 
> FOM


 
The way its going I might have to or find some volunteers to run my Pickster  FYI, Pickster is being pampered and sleeping on the bed to give him a taste of success. Tomorrow, he is back on the floor until he gets his FC. 

Thanks again
Angelo


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

"Congrats to Ted for Second and Tom V. for fourth.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Ted and Tom. Any news on open or derby?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tim West said:


> "Congrats to Ted for Second and Tom V. for fourth.


Way to go fellas


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open results?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

I guess not


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Excuse me for wanting to have dinner with my wife and taking a shower before giving you an update

Results will be up on EE in 15 minutes


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Ted

next time business befor pleasure
no excuses

looks like Paul kicked ass


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I hope you had a nice dinner Ted. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

A huge congratulation to Paul Knutson of of Gun Club Labs for the Open as he handled to the first three places and a JAM!!!

1ST Paul... Third Creeks Kick and Spur
2nd Paul ... Thirdcreek's De'Ja Vu
3rd Paul .... Huntpup's Freeridn' Water Witch
JAM Paul ....Third Creek's Big Stick

What a weekend and way to go Paul!!!! :razz:


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Tom Vaughn & Tommie.... as well as Dan Hurst and Bullet (for their Derby 1st!).


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Open results?


Hmmmm?

No more open news from Freeridin' Chronicles.

Guess he lost interest.;-)


----------

